# LA West Delta Tarpon Pictures



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

Went 2 for 3 Thursday in West Delta, near the Hotel Rig, fishing aboard the R&R. 2 fish went appx 100 and 130 lbs. Lots of schooling fish, but most not hungry. 4 boats landed appx 20 fish in 2 days.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

Great pictures and beautiful fish. The picture of the jump is awesome. 2 for 3 not bad at all.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the awesome pictures. WD is the jam.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

2 for 3 is great, I went o for 7 one day. Love to fish the delta. Caught our biggest tarpon ever there. 78 inches long and 42 inches girth. Est weight 210lbs. I wear szie 44 pants so can you imange a 3 and 1/2 ft girth. Love those poons.


----------

